# Ladies let's Hook Up!!!



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

The Texas Lady Anglers are Sponsoring another event!!!

Texas Lady Anglers 2nd Annual Inshore Slam Tournament

Entry Fee: $40.00 for Members $50.00 for Non Members
Fee Includes: Tournament Gift Bag full of great items
Dinner at Boudreaux's on the Bayou
6310 Heards Lane Galveston, 409-744-4644

Catagories: 1st,2nd,and 3rd place divisions for largest 
Trout, Redfish, Flounder, Inshore Slam, and 
Skipper of the Day

Guest Speakers: Capt Wayne Vinton and Larry Boska

Additional information can be viewed on www.texasladyanglers.com or feel free to contact: Jo Williams 713-681-2994
Robbyn White 713-291-6475

Psst: I heard that all winners will receive a custom Laguna rod!
While this is a all ladies event, family and friends are welcome to the weigh in and also to participate in the awesome raffle following the weigh in.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I cant wait, this is going to be awesome>>>> Look forward to meeting you. Have a great night and God Bless. Laura aka luv2fish.


PS We now have seven Fisher Girls gonna be on the "Amazing Grace"


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Allright ladies! I will get to meet both of you at the slam. Come on all you gals out there...its going to be the place to be!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Date?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Check out www.texasladyanglers.com for the information... The Date is September 3rd


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

As of right now, we have 91 registrants. We are closing at 95. If you would like to participate and have not registered yet you had better hurry. If you dont have a boat, we ask that you find your own skipper as we cannot put ladies on boats at this late date. Our volunteer skippers are full! Woo hoo! If you just want to come and have dinner saturday at the weigh in *please do*. It is ten dollars for a dinner ticket. We will be at Boudreaux's on the Bayou in Galveston.

PS NurseDbait I just put two and two together, lol. Guess we have met, lady saltwaterveins.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Allrighty all, we are sold out! Registration is closed at 96 participants. The response has been overwhelming and I wish good luck to all the ladies who are fishing!

Come on down to Boudreaux's saturday evening for the weigh in and raffle items! Ten dollars for dinner and we have many $2 and $5 tickets for some pretty nice raffle items.


----------

